# Does Lyft show the destination to the driver before arrival?



## Zonie (Aug 15, 2015)

Had two drivers CXL immediately after accepting ride right after I put in the destination. It's probably about $1-2 over min fare.

Does Lyft show the destination before they start the ride? If so, those asshats lost a tipping rider. I'm getting $5 off rides this month, so the drivers were getting it.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Why don't you ask Lyft directly?


----------



## Zonie (Aug 15, 2015)

I did ask the drivers tonight. No, they cannot, so they say. One of them went, oh. Bandera, what's that? as he was dicking with the app after we got in. I guess that answers that.

So they both got about a 60% tip tonight. 

The second driver told me that she drives for both. She got a message from Uber saying that Uber now "Allows" customers to tip and asked if this was on the app. I said no, and what gives uber the right to allow me to tip my driver? Jeez. Cocky little ****s running that place.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

I suggest considering bus/rail as they won't/can't cancel on you and it's the next cheapest form of motorized transportation. Otherwise, get your rating up by giving cash tips to the drivers before they have a chance to rate you as low as they obviously have so far.


----------



## Zonie (Aug 15, 2015)

My rating is a 5. I have about 10 rides. 
Lyft responded stating there was a glitch in the system which caused the problem.


----------



## bryanch (Jul 9, 2015)

Not sure what it's like in Scottsdale, but here in the Tampa Bay area there is FAR less Lyft usage versus Uber. Riders and Drivers. Because of this, I often gets Lyft pings from 20-45 minutes away. In those cases I accept the ping, and then hope that rider sees the crazy amount of time and cancels. That way I don't have to take a hit to my acceptance rating. If they don't cancel after a minute or so, I'll cancel it myself. Any chance something like that could be happening?


----------

